# Eating weeds



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

Sam has been eating a particular weed out of my back yard for two days now. He is not eating grass. He walks around and sniffs and looks until he finds a certain weed and nibbles it....

He has had loose stool for two days as well.


Any ideas? I gave him yogurt... and pumpkin... and some oatmeal...:doh:

He wants to be outside as much as possible, but I think it is too hot. I want him to be 100% before he goes running all over creation!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We had this issue with Penny.. How old is Sam? Penny and Rusty will graze like goats in the back yard.. Doesn't hurt Rusty.. The mysterious runs would occur with Penny around 7 or 8 at night.. and she would go once an hour till 3 am or so. We would take turns listening for her .. she would wake us.. We had to stay right on top of her and not let her eat the junk! Seemed like it was mostly from a particular patch of yard that caused the problem. I even wondered if it was habit forming.. ha ha..At one point I even kept her on leash for a bit.. I had to see if there was a connection, and sure as shoot'in there was. She is almost 9 months and every now and then will have a little bout.. not bad.. and she doens't eat weeds all that often.. I even let her eat a little grass now with Rusty.. they seem to love it. Sure hoping you can solve your particular problem.. I understand how big it is when you are living through it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If there aren't too many of the "weeds" he is eating, I'd pull then out of the ground so he doesn't eat more of it. I'd try to identify what the weed is too, could be toxic and causing his loose stools. If it's too hot, limit his time outdoors and give plenty of water for hydration. As for firming up the stools, my Vet recommended kaopectate for med's or boiled chicken and rice until his stools firmed back up. Canned pure pumpkin is supposed to be good too. Good luck


----------

